# Miami,FLA Info Needed



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2021)

I have friends flying to Miami next week ( Southwest) from Austin.

They are staying in an AirBnB in South Beach and would like to take the Train ( Tri-Rail??)from the Airport to Miami, then Ride Share or Taxi to their Apartment.

Since I have never been to the Miami Airport, I would appreciate someone familiar with this means of transportation to share the details of whether this is possible, or if there is a better way to get to South Beach?

Thanks.


----------



## JoshP (Dec 18, 2021)

Good news, you are in luck. MDTA (Miami Dade Transit Administration) has a direct express bus service between MIA to the South Beach and it runs every 30 minutes everyday only for $2.65 and it starts 6am till almost midnight. Once bus leaves the airport, it will run express until it enters South Beach to become local service (all bus stops) so be aware.

To see the map and schedule, go to: https://www.miamidade.gov/transit/library/routes/150.pdf


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 18, 2021)

JoshP said:


> Good news, you are in luck. MDTA (Miami Dade Transit Administration) has a direct express bus service between MIA to the South Beach and it runs every 30 minutes everyday only for $2.65 and it starts 6am till almost midnight. Once bus leaves the airport, it will run express until it enters South Beach to become local service (all bus stops) so be aware.
> 
> To see the map and schedule, go to: https://www.miamidade.gov/transit/library/routes/150.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## railbuck (Dec 18, 2021)

From the terminals, the MIA Mover goes to the Intermodal Station which has the rental car center, buses, Tri-Rail, Metrorail, and (maybe someday hopefully but don't hold your breath) Amtrak. Tri-Rail runs north to West Palm Beach; Metrorail goes to downtown and South Miami, and (with a transfer) Hialeah and Palmetto. As noted above, the express bus is the most convenient way to reach South Beach.


----------

